# Who was the strongest boss you ever delt with?



## Muse (Jan 13, 2009)

Talk about the hardest boss battle,or one of the hardest,you ever had to deal with in all your life of gaming.You may post a picture/video of who or what it was if you really want to. 

_Feel free to post any other bosses if there are a *few *more._


By the way
_
Just because a certain boss is easy for you,doesn't mean it'll be easy for everyone else. So try not to flame.Also,try not to get so off topic._



One of mine would have to be the Cyber Demon in Doom3 for the xbox.

Picture 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

The fight just made me real jumpy. Not only was it him/her chasing me,other demons were too.So it made it kind of hard to pay attention to both the boss,other demons,and my health.Don't pay attention to the Cyber Demon and you'll end up a pancake. :C


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmmm... the hardest boss...i'm going to have to think...er... I remember having trouble with Ganondorf in Ocarina of Time and the third Bowser fight in Super Mario 64 when I was a kid but ummm IDK yeah I guess those two I usually don't have trouble with bosses.


----------



## Muse (Jan 13, 2009)

I remember Super Mario N64 and the final Boswer fight.Don't remember me ever passing it either.I never used to be able to finish a game when I was younger,but final bosses are getting easier with age.So I play on harder difficulties if theres an option like that for that. c:


----------



## joker (Jan 13, 2009)

i thought the final boss in metriod prime curruption was hard, but then again it is what i think..lol. and any boss fight in any ninja gaidan game for the nes was freaking hard.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 13, 2009)

Ugh....
SHADOW KANJI.

http://www.creativeuncut.com/gallery-08/art/p4-shadow-kanji.jpg

From Persona 4.
Just..ugh.
So long. So gay. D:


----------



## cube ftw (Jan 13, 2009)

Bonetail In paper mario 2 it took me five trys to beat it Five trys


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 18, 2009)

Tabuu on expert.
Shinobu, Jeane and Bad Girl on bitter.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 18, 2009)

Boss Battles in Brawl on Intense. Never did beat it...


----------



## ChrisOG (Jan 18, 2009)

ummmm........Greevil on Pokemon XD: gales of Darkeness

and Dr. Eggman on Sonic Advance (but i can toally kill him now)


----------



## Yetiman15 (Jan 18, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Boss Battles in Brawl on Intense. Never did beat it...


This and vaati on the minish cap. I eventually got him though.


----------



## Resonate (Jan 18, 2009)

Gerado On Astal.  Astal is a VERY Old School game, for the Sega Saturn.  
http://media.photobucket.com/image/astal/Vt102/Saturn/astal.jpg?o=4
http://www.coolrom.com/screenshots/saturn/Astal.gif

So Hard to get to and beat the Final boss with only 3 lives and 1 continue, even on Co-Op Mode.
 :'(  :gyroidconfused:   

Beat it once in my life.


----------



## Link (Jan 18, 2009)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=sQZuidKexBQ 

This.
(Took me a million tries -_-)


----------



## Resonate (Jan 18, 2009)

[quote="]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=sQZuidKexBQ 

This.
(Took me a million tries -_-)[/quote]Good GOSH!?  That's Insane. :O


----------



## Link (Jan 18, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> [quote="]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=sQZuidKexBQ
> 
> This.
> (Took me a million tries -_-)


Good GOSH!?  That's Insane. :O [/quote]You're teling me.
And if you beat it without using a continue, it leads on to a freaking harder one. And that vid was ULTRA mode. Don't try it on GOD mode. x3


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 18, 2009)

erm... eh... maybye the boss in majora's mask... 
not anymore   

but still... used like.. a long time to beat him...  >_<


----------



## Link (Jan 18, 2009)

Which boss? Skull Kid?


----------



## Resonate (Jan 18, 2009)

][quote="pootman1234 said:
			
		

> [quote="]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=sQZuidKexBQ
> 
> This.
> (Took me a million tries -_-)


Good GOSH!?  That's Insane. :O [/quote]You're teling me.
And if you beat it without using a continue, it leads on to a freaking harder one. And that vid was ULTRA mode. Don't try it on GOD mode. x3[/quote]well i guess that blows my boss right out of the water.


----------



## Link (Jan 18, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> ][quote="pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're teling me.
And if you beat it without using a continue, it leads on to a freaking harder one. And that vid was ULTRA mode. Don't try it on GOD mode. x3[/quote]well i guess that blows my boss right out of the water.    [/quote]Hah. I'd like to see a harder one. 

The boss does have a trick though..
Not that it helps much!


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 18, 2009)

Dark Gaia Form Sonic Unleashed


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 18, 2009)

Giant Weevil on Pikmin 2. I couldn't keep enough of my pikmin alive to carry away the objects.


----------



## Link (Jan 18, 2009)

Gaaah, Pikmin!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 18, 2009)

[quote="]Yay! Pikmin![/quote]It was so freakin hard.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 18, 2009)

goodroy55 said:
			
		

> Dark Gaia Form Sonic Unleashed


Seriously? I found that boss to be fairly easy. The music is epic, though.

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/fJMWeFtqzTI'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/fJMWeFtqzTI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

And I just thought of another one of the hardest bosses I've ever faced: Marx.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 18, 2009)

Mike Tyson... Punchout... X_x


----------



## Topi (Jan 18, 2009)

Holoholo Bird from Baten Kaitos Origins, he had too much HP and hatched stupid little chicks that healed him.. when I finally managed to beat it (after a week), a day later, my memory card exploded... I have a trauma with that boss...


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 18, 2009)

The Arena, Kirby Super Star Ultra. Damn Galtica Knight.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 18, 2009)

dsmaster64 said:
			
		

> The Arena, Kirby Super Star Ultra. Darn Galactica Knight.


He was WAAY harder than Marx.


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> dsmaster64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, "darn". And yea, Marx is really, REALLY, easy.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 18, 2009)

dsmaster64 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marx Soul is medium.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> dsmaster64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I found Marx and Marx sould to be fairly easy...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> dsmaster64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marx Soul was harder for me. At least you got to use Mach Tornado, Metal Heal, and Meta Call on Galactica Knight.


----------



## John102 (Jan 19, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tabuu on expert.


I didn't have such a hard time beating him, as I did trying to get his trophy..... bad memories.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not as kirby


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 19, 2009)

Sephiroth in KH/KHII... uhg


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right there. But with Stone Kirby, ANY boss is easy. =P


----------



## MygL (Jan 19, 2009)

was sephiroth on KH 2  but now is bosses on intense i can just clear them with my main D=


----------



## Muse (Jan 21, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Sephiroth in KH/KHII... uhg


That fight annoyed me.I was always so close,but then he would use that meteor move.Wish I had the glide ability and a lot more potions when I fought him. . . e_e


----------



## melly (Jan 22, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG he was hard
Lucky my bro was doing the fighting and I did research on how to beat him
twin power!


----------



## JJH (Jan 22, 2009)

Hanekoma's Noise form on the highest difficulty on The World Ends with You.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Jan 22, 2009)

The whip's memory in Castlevania Portrait of Ruin also took a while for me to beat.


----------



## Thaddaeus (Jan 22, 2009)

Maybe...Well most boss battles are hard but the hardest for me was the final fight of metrod prime three or ganindorf sorry if I spelled that wrong this is from my iPod


----------



## Princess (Jan 23, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Mike Tyson... Punchout... X_x


oh gawd..so hard..lmao


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 23, 2009)

Yellow Devil from the original Mega Man, he's the reason I never beat the game.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## melly (Jan 23, 2009)

The hardest boss for me was probably the final boss in pikim 1
like 4000 of my pikim got squashed and it was painfully slow


----------



## Link (Jan 23, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> The hardest boss for me was probably the final boss in pikim 1
> like 4000 of my pikim got squashed and it was painfully slow


Lulzz.


----------



## melly (Jan 23, 2009)

][quote="melly said:
			
		

> The hardest boss for me was probably the final boss in pikim 1
> like 4000 of my pikim got squashed and it was painfully slow


Lulzz.[/quote]hehe hey I was a kid at the time when it first came out


----------



## Link (Jan 23, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> ][quote="melly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe hey I was a kid at the time when it first came out[/quote]And Pikmin is horribly hard anyway..


----------



## tails1428 (Jan 23, 2009)

i no probly a joke but when i first faught sepiroth in final fanasy 7 it took several times to figgure out his special attack when i first saw it probly a week to understand how to win the day


----------



## Zephent (Jan 23, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tabuu on expert.
> Shinobu, Jeane and Bad Girl on bitter.


Tabuu is cake, he is just a bunch of patterns, once you can dodge his moves on medium you can do it on expert



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nscP9QpXoFM


now thats a boss.


Not that i've ever made it that far in Mushihimesama Futari personally, but I will one day, lol.


----------



## Carlos (Jan 24, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> The whip's memory in Castlevania Portrait of Ruin also took a while for me to beat.


This.


----------



## Smarty9911 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tabuu is mega hard on SSBB.


----------



## Pyrate Yoster (Jan 28, 2009)

Probably King Bulborb in Pikmin, took me a whole day of retrying.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 28, 2009)

Pyrate Yoster said:
			
		

> Probably King Bulborb in Pikmin, took me a whole day of retrying.


Yeah, I agree for the first, but hes easy on the second.
But the hardest boss ever(I still beat it) was the Ocarina of Time True Hero Test. You do the entire Ganon and Ganondorf fight (even the running down the tower) in the iron boots.  The memories....but I did it!


----------



## Placktor (Jan 28, 2009)

Toon][quote="Pyrate Yoster said:
			
		

> Probably King Bulborb in Pikmin, took me a whole day of retrying.


Yeah, I agree for the first, but hes easy on the second.
But the hardest boss ever(I still beat it) was the Ocarina of Time True Hero Test. You do the entire Ganon and Ganondorf fight (even the running down the tower) in the iron boots.  The memories....but I did it![/quote]omg that was horrible idont remember if i beat it i think i did


----------



## Jarv156 (Jan 28, 2009)

Toon][quote="Pyrate Yoster said:
			
		

> Probably King Bulborb in Pikmin, took me a whole day of retrying.


Yeah, I agree for the first, but hes easy on the second.
But the hardest boss ever(I still beat it) was the Ocarina of Time True Hero Test. You do the entire Ganon and Ganondorf fight (even the running down the tower) in the iron boots.  The memories....but I did it![/quote]Where can I find this 'True hero test'?


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 28, 2009)

Tom Nook, and hes not even defeated yet, I just held off his rage using money...


But Sephiroth in kingdom hearts  was pretty hard as well, I guess...


----------



## StbAn (Jan 28, 2009)

Pyrate Yoster said:
			
		

> Probably King Bulborb in Pikmin, took me a whole day of retrying.


I didn't defeat him it was too hard, I will say that the final boss  (I dont remember the name) of Mario and Luigi Super Star Saga the RPG for gameboy. It was pretty hard, you had to learn it moves and press the buttons in the perfect time.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 28, 2009)

um that would have to be sephiroth off of kingdom hearts and final boss on minish cap.although you didnt have to fight sephiroth but if you beat him you get a cool keyblade.


----------



## Placktor (Jan 28, 2009)

Jarv156 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Pyrate Yoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I find this 'True hero test'?[/quote]its called "ocarina of time-master quest" if you bought ocarina time for the gamecube it would come with 2 games. one being the normal Oot and one where you just go threw the dungeons but they make them WAYY harder to beat.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 28, 2009)

Robotnik on Sonic The Hedgehog 2 @_@ it's so friggin' insane DX


----------



## StbAn (Jan 28, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> um that would have to be sephiroth off of kingdom hearts and final boss on minish cap.although you didnt have to fight sephiroth but if you beat him you get a cool keyblade.


I just remember that it was a very freak lady with a bean as a partner.

I loved that game.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 28, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Tom Nook, and hes not even defeated yet, I just held off his rage using money...
> 
> 
> But Sephiroth in kingdom hearts  was pretty hard as well, I guess...


You sir/madam, have made my day.

Also, anyone remember 'The Guy' from I Wanna Be The Guy: The Movie: The Game?


----------



## tj7777777 (Jan 28, 2009)

mine was the migican on house of the dead 4 speical edtion


----------



## llsketch1018 (Jan 28, 2009)

Sephiroth from both Kingdom Hearts games.


----------



## llsketch1018 (Jan 28, 2009)

Zephent said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...

Why weren't they playing on hard mode?
lol jk


----------



## tails1428 (Jan 28, 2009)

still say it would have to be bowser flying threw the sky in super mario 3 first time i played that wow or sepiroth from final fantasy 7 he was several days hard


----------



## Caleb (Jan 28, 2009)

so sephiroth is extremely hard in any game.i wanna see a battle between sephiroth and bowser.let the pwnage begin!


----------

